

Web Domain White Elephant Exchange - danielzarick
http://webdomainwhiteelephantexchange.com

======
Casseres
Okay, I'll bite. I threw in a pronounceable six letter dot com that I have no
idea what to do with. I just hope I don't get something like dsf325kmsf.info

I guess I could always refuse to take the transfer, and I guess it's on the
honor system to give the authorization code.

Feedback on the form: A Twitter username is required? I don't use Twitter, so
I wrote in my HN username instead. Also, I'm curious why the domain name has
to be formatted as a URL including "http".

